# makein sure his is a rhom



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well here is my new rhom i was just wondering if any one can tell me anything about him. i know there are alot of diff kinds of rhoms from diff places and most look differnt. so if you have one that looks like him and know what it is let me know he is a little over 5 inches and i threw in the second one so you can get a clear veiw of his spots


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

when i bought him i had no doubt he was a rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would be extremely confident in saying that's a rhom.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

S. rhombeus


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks thats what i thought now can we put a location on him because most of them look differnt based on where they were collected rite?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> thanks thats what i thought now can we put a location on him
> [snapback]1144799[/snapback]​


Nope, not now, not ever.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

oh i thought all rhoms looked differnt. then why do the rhoms that do look differnt look differnt? like peru rhom vin rhom and others


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a Rhomb to me.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> oh i thought all rhoms looked differnt. then why do the rhoms that do look differnt look differnt? like peru rhom vin rhom and others
> [snapback]1144811[/snapback]​


They do look different, but not consistently in the same ways that you could identify where it is from by looking at it. Just as people from different countries in Europe look slightly different, you can't just look at one of those people and be able to state definately that they come from a specific country


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Rhom for me


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > oh i thought all rhoms looked differnt. then why do the rhoms that do look differnt look differnt? like peru rhom vin rhom and others
> ...


good analogy


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

nice rhom... but what is in there with him?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID Complete.


----------

